# Help I.D.  this carriage



## endmill (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi guys would ths be a 9" or 10"


----------



## 4GSR (Oct 4, 2012)

Definitly not a later 9 inch.

You sure it's South Bend?


----------



## 4GSR (Oct 4, 2012)

There's a heavy 10 shown in a post in this section showing the apron.

Appears to match up to a heavy 10.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 5, 2012)

I am restoring a 10L, looks identical to my heavy 10.


----------



## endmill (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks guys


----------



## Rick_B (Oct 7, 2012)

woodtickgreg said:


> I am restoring a 10L, looks identical to my heavy 10.



Also looks identical to ,y 1939 jeavy nine

Rick


----------

